# Help with E65 DVD Changer installation



## Troyston (Apr 14, 2005)

I have managed to get hold of the original BMW DVD Changer designed for the 7 series. Whilst I have the mounts in the car (Above the Sat Nav drive) there are no wires there to connect to. Are they hidden as BMW do not have a part on their part computer. Any ideas does it require a fly lead to the nav or TV module? Any help appreciated.

I have a 745i 2002. e65


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

There is a lead for it as shown here,

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=GL62&mospid=47775&btnr=65_1196&hg=65&fg=95

How much did you pay for the dvd changer and does it play on the idrive screen? Can you watch dvd's whilst the car is moving?


----------

